# My favorite road to ride



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

It's not a huge climb, you can do it in the big ring easily enough. It's not a long stretch of road, so I'll usually tack it on to the end of a loop. But it's just gorgeous, isolated enough that even when there's a lot of traffic it's still pretty quiet and peaceful. And did I mention it's beautiful? 

It's the Passaconway Road, and my favorite road to ride in all of the Valley. For a good part of it, it follows the Swift River on the opposite bank from the Kancamagus Highway, eventually joining up with it over the covered bridge. 



You start out in a fairly quiet, sparsely populated residential neighborhood.





















But then you come to the Red Eagle Pond, and surrounding swampland.






























Then, more residential as you head toward the national forest. 





























A view of the Moat Mountains











And now we're just about past the last house, and about to start the pretty part of the road. You can see how the road narrows.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow that looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

The road goes up and down a bit, but works out to a gradual gradient going uphill, with a few steeper pitches mixed in, the main one being right before you reach the top. 

Here, we've left residential behind, and entered the national forest, with a small picnic area to the left, along the Swift River. 



















And then, my favorite stretch of the entire road. Here, it get's really narrow, barely more than a lane width, and the road falls away sharply on the left to the river down below. It's beautiful here, and while It's nowhere near the climb, it reminds me of pictures of the Mortirolo climb from the Giro. 












That grey stuff you can see through the leaves is the lower stretches of the Kancamagus Highway, on the other side of the river





























A little further, and the road turns up a bit. 














Some road kill 











And here I've stopped about halfway up the final hill before the top.










There was a huge rock pushing through the pavement here, probably been there for at least 20 years, which they finally dug out a couple years ago. But since this road is popular with cyclists, early season cross-country skiers on rollers, and I've even seen street lugers on it, people have spray painted warnings for those coming down the hill. 





















At the top, and beyond, are some summer camps. My folks used to be friends with someone who owned one of these, and when I was a kid, we'd come up here a few times.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

So, we've reached the high point, and are now headed down toward the covered bridge and the Kanc. This section of the road is closed during the winter. I had always assumed it was gated down toward the picnic area, and was surprised when, this April, I could do the climb all the way to the top before running into the barrier of snow at the gate. 




















Straight across here, right where that gap in the bushes is, is the Kancamagus Highway.











And now, we're almost at the bridge. If you can't make it under this barrier, you won't clear the bridge.











The bridge, and surrounding area. Covered bridges are awesome. Also, some gratuitous Mondonico shots.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Took a right onto the Kanc, and rode up to the rest stop at Lower Falls, about a mile above the covered bridge. Took a 'natural break', as PhilLiggett would say, at the outhouses. 










Which brings me to a story. 

A couple years ago, police arrested some guy here who had crawled down through the outhouse toilet into the pit below under the ladies side. Now, these places reek just using them, I can't imagine just how nasty it must have been to actually be slogging in the middle of the piss and crap down there. Pretty desparate just to get a look, if you ask me.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice route.

BTW I read it as "Rock the Mind" but I am an old hippie......


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I used to live right where that road hit west side.

I have done the ride from west side up to the covered bridge and back like a thousand times. 
Back in the day, raced over that course for the bear notch races..

Classic ride. 

Last time I did it was this spring while the gate was still up and there was snow to be found.

Some great swimming holes to be found along the way.

The rivers sure are rocking this year with all the rain !


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

Man you're making me feel homesick for New Hampshire! Thanks for sharing.

Scott


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

fasteddy07 said:


> I used to live right where that road hit west side.
> 
> I have done the ride from west side up to the covered bridge and back like a thousand times.
> Back in the day, raced over that course for the bear notch races..
> ...


Like I said, it's my very favorite road to ride. You get a little climb out of it, without killing yourself, and it's so peaceful and quiet on most days that even when a few cars come by, or other riders, you feel pretty much all alone on it while you're there. And with the river sounds, and then higher up, the campfire smells coming from the campgrounds, it's just a great experience to be out riding.

Saw your write-up of your week in Holderness and said, "hey, I know that road!!"
Never have ridden over that way.




> BTW I read it as "Rock the Mind" but I am an old hippie......


You wouldn't going downhill at 25mph, and seeing the crown of that thing sticking up out of the pavement.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I can see why you like it- looks peaceful. There`s something about a single lane paved road that really begs me to take a wander, too. Do you miss your rock?


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Hey Rufus, I'm doing that,,,,*

exact same route starting at Jigger Johnson Campground in a couple of weekends. A good 25 then over the Bear. I was planning on riding down the Kanc and loop around on Passaconaway Rd. Sweet to see your pics right before I ride it. That covered bridge is very cool. Yeah, I'll defiantely be taking a dip in the Swift River after my ride.  Thanks for the right up. It's funny, I have the maps aalready printed out and plotted on mapmyride. But seeing the pics just makes me want to go now.
I'm heading up there for 2 nights and a couple of morning road rides. . It should be fun, especially after looking at your pics. 

Thanks,
evs


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Poor little snake.
I wish I had a regular ride that nice.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

evs said:


> exact same route starting at Jigger Johnson Campground in a couple of weekends. A good 25 then over the Bear. I was planning on riding down the Kanc and loop around on Passaconaway Rd. Sweet to see your pics right before I ride it. That covered bridge is very cool. Yeah, I'll defiantely be taking a dip in the Swift River after my ride.  Thanks for the right up. It's funny, I have the maps aalready printed out and plotted on mapmyride. But seeing the pics just makes me want to go now.
> I'm heading up there for 2 nights and a couple of morning road rides. . It should be fun, especially after looking at your pics.
> 
> Thanks,
> evs


If I read this right, you're planning on riding down the Kanc from Jigger Johnson, then back up Passaconway, then over Bear Notch? Or down the Kanc to Passaconway, and then on to the Bear Notch road? 

Just a couple things to help with your ride planning. First, the climb of Bear Notch is much better coming from the Bartlett side over to the Kanc. I haven't ridden it this year, but the road surface on the Bartlett side isn't that great, especially when you're heading down on it. And while there's one good steep section climbing up from the Kanc side, the climb isn't really that challenging. Plus, the views are better climbing from Bartlett. 

same with Passaconway. While it's a nice ride either direction, it's a better ride to do from the Conway side over toward the Kanc rather than the other direction. From the Kanc, once you crest the hill, it's pretty much all downhill. Going up from the Conway side, you're going slower, and have more time to take it all in climbing up rather than descending. 

Maybe head down the Kanc to Passaconway, over that to West Side Road, and then take that over to Bartlett and the Bear Notch Road. The upper West Side has a couple nice little hills on it. 

Then the next day, maybe head down the Kanc to Rt. 16, do a little loop ride, and then back to Jigger Johnson over the Passaconway. 

Post a link to your ride maps, let's check 'em out.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*Yes, thanks for the tips.Here is my*

mapmyride links. I was thinking of starting at JJ CG and riding down the Kanc towards Conway and coming back along Passaconaway Rd. I've never done it. How is the riding when I get on rt 16? Is it doable? Then refill at JJ CG and go over Bear Notch and grab some water and/or snack/rest  at the corner store if it's still there and head back. Then the next morning do a warm up down the Kanc, maybe to the starting point of the Cranc the Kanc TT and turn around and ride the TT route and back to JJ CG. Where is that elevation sign on the Kanc Summit? (need that summit pic with elevation gain.Not quite like Colorado but still fun  That should give me a good workout on some nice hills. How are the roads on the Kanc nowadays? 

JJ CG to Conway/Passaconaway Rd Loop
http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/nh/conway/232124758027745727

Over Bear Notch Out and Back from JJ CG
http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/nh/bartlett/209124758158744548

From JJ CG to Kanc Peak 
http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/nh/passaconaway/278124758336820103


TIA and love your pics,
evs ( can hardly wait to get there from here)


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice ride!

I did some backpacking up there -- loved it.

Nice, clean-looking bike, too.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I wish I had greenery like that. I've got climbs, but nothing with such awesome rivers and trees.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

evs said:


> mapmyride links. I was thinking of starting at JJ CG and riding down the Kanc towards Conway and coming back along Passaconaway Rd. I've never done it. How is the riding when I get on rt 16? Is it doable? Then refill at JJ CG and go over Bear Notch and grab some water and/or snack/rest  at the corner store if it's still there and head back. Then the next morning do a warm up down the Kanc, maybe to the starting point of the Cranc the Kanc TT and turn around and ride the TT route and back to JJ CG. Where is that elevation sign on the Kanc Summit? (need that summit pic with elevation gain.Not quite like Colorado but still fun  That should give me a good workout on some nice hills. How are the roads on the Kanc nowadays?
> 
> JJ CG to Conway/Passaconaway Rd Loop
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/nh/conway/232124758027745727


Looks good. Couple hints: At the end of the Kanc, you sometimes have to wait quite a while for the light to change. You might want to take a right turn, ride southwest about a quarter mile, and then take the left turn right before the gas station. This road will bring you right back to Rt. 16; also the street I live on. 

Take a right at the end of this road onto 16, but instead of getting into the left turn lane for the West Side Road, take a right through the parking lot of the physical therapy building/bank, follow that around and then take a left out the other entrance, and you'll be heading straight through the intersection instead of waiting for the left turn light. Riding in town will be a little close, but it's only about a quarter mile or so, and hopefully, my little detours will help you manage it a bit easier. just a straight shot down main street, but traffic's usually backed up, and you have to negotiate the little lane between traffic and parked cars on the right. 



> Over Bear Notch Out and Back from JJ CG
> http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/nh/bartlett/209124758158744548


That's a good ride as well, but the store's no longer there. It burned down a couple winters ago, and they haven't rebuilt, although at the time they said they were going to. Lot's up for sale. It's a bit longer, but I still recommend going down the kanc, over Passaconway to the West Side, taking that back up to Bartlett, and then over Bear Notch. 
http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/nh/conway/452124941283735905

Might be longer than you want to do if you're gonna do the whole Kanc the next day, so your ride is pretty good. Just watch yourself heading down the other side toward Bartlett. 




> From JJ CG to Kanc Peak
> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-states/nh/passaconaway/278124758336820103


 the start of the time trial is way down at the beginning of the road, at the driveway for the highway department lot. It's about 12 miles down to there from JJ, and from there to the top is about 21 miles. Another 9 miles back to JJ, but five of that's downhill. :thumbsup: Roads are good, lots of reconstruction, widening, straightening and repaving. 

The sign is just over the crest of the hill, another 100 yards or so beyond the turnout for the scenic vista. A real good ride.


----------



## evs (Feb 18, 2004)

*great tips, THANKS*

alot for the tips. That sucks about the store burning down. They did a great amount of business when ever I was there in the summer. I saw that other post about the ride over in Holderness over the Sandwhich Notch pass. I rode my Jeep over it on the July 4th weekend from the Campton side to Center Sandwhich and that old Country store was closed to. Granted I haven't been there in 10 years but it would have been nice to go in and get some fruit and a drink. Where is the nearest store on that side of the Bear Notch? I always try to make my rides around here (home) go by some Cumberland Farms Convenient Stores because they all let me refill my bottles with ice and water. Some times I even get a slurpy.  It looks like things got pushed out one weekend so I'll be up there for the weekend of the 22nd. If you're around and feel like some company for a ride let me know. Two steel steeds on the road at the same time can't be all that bad.:thumbsup:


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> I wish I had greenery like that. I've got climbs, but nothing with such awesome rivers and trees.


The benefits of having a National Forest in your back yard.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm not really sure where the next closest place would be. There's an ice cream place on Rt. 302 if you take a right off the Bear Notch Road, and I'd think they might have some drinks and snacks as well, but not sure. There's also a little camp store, but not sure what they'd have. 

Otherwise, it would be over in Glen, five miles or so back toward N. Conway from Bartlett.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

Love it! I always like seeing pics of my home state!

Tim


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

This looks like a good place to go bike touring through. I've never been to New Hampshire before but have been in Vermont down near Rutland(not on a bike though) and it was certainly beautiful countryside around there. Maybe a Vermont/New Hampshire bike tour...


----------



## PCM (May 27, 2004)

Great Post rufus...

I always enjoy reading your posts from NH.

I'll be heading up your way in mid-September with friends for a weekend of riding. We'll be staying in Twin Mountain and doing a 3-notch Crawford/Kanc/Franconia loop and another 2-notch Crawford/Pinkham loop. Can't wait. Did one of the two last year but got rained out the 2nd day. Hoping for better weather both days this year.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

evs said:


> alot for the tips. That sucks about the store burning down. They did a great amount of business when ever I was there in the summer. I saw that other post about the ride over in Holderness over the Sandwhich Notch pass. I rode my Jeep over it on the July 4th weekend from the Campton side to Center Sandwhich and that old Country store was closed to. Granted I haven't been there in 10 years but it would have been nice to go in and get some fruit and a drink. Where is the nearest store on that side of the Bear Notch? I always try to make my rides around here (home) go by some Cumberland Farms Convenient Stores because they all let me refill my bottles with ice and water. Some times I even get a slurpy.  It looks like things got pushed out one weekend so I'll be up there for the weekend of the 22nd. If you're around and feel like some company for a ride let me know. Two steel steeds on the road at the same time can't be all that bad.:thumbsup:


So how was your weekend up here? 

Would have loved to go out for a ride with you, but until last week, I'd only beenon the bike a couple times since I did that ride. My fitness level is way down cause for most of the year I haven't been motivated to ride, and then, once I did start riding again, my back has been all messed up. 

After that ride, it stiffened up and was really sore. Whenever it would feel like it was calming down, I'd go out for a short ride, and it would stiffen up again. Finally went to see a local back guy, and after he rolled my legs around a bit and felt up each side of my spine to see what wasn't working right, told me I was 'rolled to the right" whatever that means. He did some more rolling, pressed a few places, and I was immediately feeling better. Gave me some scrips for anti-inflammatories and a muscle relaxant, and finally felt like I was over it, went out four times last week, and the back seemed to hold up ok for the most part. 

But now I'm feeling like it's screwed up again, so might have to go back and see him again.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice post. It looks like an amazing place to ride!

Is it my imagination, or do I spot the photographer and camera, in the shadows on the road in the "Mind the Rock" photo?


----------

